# 10XXs 'n 7XXs 'n Ps 'n Is, Oh My



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

WTF Over? It's enough to make yer haid spin! 

So, which is 'best'? Or does it depend on your application? Bigger screen? Farther viewing distance?

I'm looking at screens between 32" and about 42" with web access and at least 3 HDMI ports plus at least one analog RCA port. I have no place to put anything bigger.


Also -- what about thoughts on future features and price drops? I can find what I want in the $400-$500 range after sales, discounts and rebates/bonuses, but I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Is there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If you always wait on new features and price reductions you will never make a purchase


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fry's has it on sale. And Costco.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ideally, for TV's 40 inches and larger, go for 1080P, preferably 120 or 240 Hz refresh. If you're going for a 37 inch, then you would probably be satisfied with 720P. 
Depending upon where you live, the warehouse clubs may have some better prices than Best Buy, Fry's or HHGregg. The Insignia TV's at Best Buy are generally lower price than the name brands, and are fairly decent in the screen sizes you're seeking. You may be able to find quite low prices on Philips TV's these days, because Philips is leaving the marketplace. Their TV's are manufactured by Funai.
You can also find good buys from Vizio, Samsung and LG at this time. 
40 inch TV's aren't very popular: you'll find a lot more models in 42". 
I'm not very keen on buying TV's from Walmart, Target of KMart.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you get something 1080p, it can do 720 etc. Some channels do 720p, some do 1080i. If you want to be able to do DirecTV 1080p, you need something that does 24fps.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> If you get something 1080p, it can do 720 etc. Some channels do 720p, some do 1080i. If you want to be able to do DirecTV 1080p, you need something that does 24fps.


If you get a TV that does 120/240 at 1080p it can do 24fps.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kevinwmsn said:


> If you get a TV that does 120/240 at 1080p it can do 24fps.


It should, but check mfg specs and read AVSforum about your model's support of the 24 FPS (before buy it !).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I may see what happens on Black Friday as far as sales. They haven't been all that good in recent years though.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I believe TigerDirect is running a big sale this weekend.
Also keep a close watch on Techbargains and Slickdeals.

1080P with 120 Hz or higher refresh rate.
Full array LED beats edgelit, but edgelit ain't bad.
If you go 3D, I like the LG passive system the best.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I may see what happens on Black Friday as far as sales. They haven't been all that good in recent years though.


Black Friday is more than two months away.

You'll miss most of the football season!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Ideally, for TV's 40 inches and larger, go for 1080P, preferably 120 or 240 Hz refresh. If you're going for a 37 inch, then you would probably be satisfied with 720P.


From what I've read, the difference between 720p and 1080p isn't really discernible to the eye until you get over 60". Whether you can actually find any 720p TV's any more is a totally different question.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can see it on 47" LCD, sitting at 4-6' distance.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Once you get any of the better TVs home, regardless of brand, it sits by itself with no others to compare it to. Once you tweak the colors and settings it will look good to you. I would venture this opinion...look more for features you want rather than who might have a slightly better picture.
For instance, inputs and outputs might be important. What apps are on the TV - my Panny has Netflix AND Amazon video (better picture than Netflix) which is great. Also consider which looks nicer. 

I chose a Panasonic TV last year. It's not that pretty, rather blocky actually. Some of the Sonys and Samsungs are downright beautiful.


----------

